# How to rehydrate dry buds?



## doggyd (Aug 2, 2012)

Hey guys, how can I rehydrate my dry buds? I have been reading a lot and people use orange peels and other crap that takes original smells away from my bud! I was wondering can I use a fresh pot leaf and place it into my mason jar? If i am able to do this, how long am i able to leave the fresh leaf in jar without causing any mold? I honestly want to place one fresh pot leaf per mason jar! Please help and I will take all responses into consideration! +REP


----------



## chrishydro (Aug 2, 2012)

If you dont want to use fruit, by the way dont peel it scoop it out and cook in oven at 300 for ten minutes before you put in jars covered with cheese cloth, you can use a simple pieces of white bread from the store. Also put it in cheese cloth and suspend over the top of the weed in the jar. Both work very well. With fruit or with bread it works over night. Try a small amount today and if you are satisifed do the rest.

Hope this helps


----------



## drolove (Aug 2, 2012)

the purple haze tobacco shop here sells humidifier balls that i use that work pretty good. 1 little $1.00 ball that i use in 1-2 ounces at a time and within a day its fluffed back up. i broke one open and its just a sponge in a hard black plastic shell. sounds like something you could easily make yourself.

as far as fruits and things go, I HEARD but have never tried it myself, that if you use carrots they work really good and fast. and dont leave a taste or a smell. all you need is like a 1 inch cut.

and i have used orange peel myself but wasnt pleased with it. gave it kind of a orange peel smell and didnt rehydrate it as much as i would have liked. didnt have mold issues which was good. i also wrapped the peels in a paper towel so they didnt have direct contact with my bud.


----------



## blaze1camp (Aug 2, 2012)

what he said but yes you can also use a fan leaf or two...


----------



## drolove (Aug 2, 2012)

chrishydro said:


> If you dont want to use fruit, by the way dont peel it scoop it out and cook in oven at 300 for ten minutes before you put in jars covered with cheese cloth, you can use a simple pieces of *white bread from the store*. Also put it in cheese cloth and suspend over the top of the weed in the jar. Both work very well. With fruit or with bread it works over night. Try a small amount today and if you are satisifed do the rest.
> 
> Hope this helps


lol this is how i make dried out cookie soft again


----------



## chrishydro (Aug 2, 2012)

drolove said:


> lol this is how i make dried out cookie soft again


I just did a bunch with Lemons and it worked. You got to make sure you cook them for a while otherwise way to wet and mold forms overnight. That happened to me the first try.

White bread is the safe way and leaves no odor on the buds.


----------



## alonefarmer420 (Aug 2, 2012)

i used orange peels, worked perfect i also didnt have a problem with them taking the smell from the buds. Duhh at first when you open your jar its going to smell like oranges but after your buds sit for a sec the cured bud smell will come back.


----------



## shynee mac (Aug 2, 2012)

try a cold peice of lettece out of the fridge...it works in about 30-45mins for an ounce or two and does not change the smell!


----------



## Izoc666 (Aug 2, 2012)

doggyd said:


> Hey guys, how can I rehydrate my dry buds? I have been reading a lot and people use orange peels and other crap that takes original smells away from my bud! I was wondering can I use a fresh pot leaf and place it into my mason jar? If i am able to do this, how long am i able to leave the fresh leaf in jar without causing any mold? I honestly want to place one fresh pot leaf per mason jar! Please help and I will take all responses into consideration! +REP


one trick that i learned from Riddlem3, just breath into the jar , it will restart moisture..it worked pretty good for me. 

happy gardening and peace


----------



## drolove (Aug 2, 2012)

Izoc666 said:


> one trick that i learned from Riddlem3, just breath into the jar , it will restart moisture..it worked pretty good for me.
> 
> happy gardening and peace


when i was in school we did a test where we breathed into pitri dishes and sealed them and let them sit. they all grew mold and nasty stuff. with that being said i dont think it would be a good idea to use this method.


----------



## rocpilefsj (Aug 2, 2012)

I usually use fan leaves. Lettuce as someone else said works great too with no odour.


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 2, 2012)

Dampen and wring out a sheet of paper towel with purified or distilled water. No Chlorine. Lay the damp towel over your jar of dry buds and check every 15-20 min. Should rehydrate fairly quickly.


----------



## doggyd (Aug 2, 2012)

Hey guys, well i went ahead and placed two fresh fans leaves per mason jar and left it for a few hours......buds really came back from being dry to nice and moist to correct level. Everyones ideas sound great especially the one where you just breath into the jar but for right now the fresh leaf works wonders! Just make sure its a fresh leaf! The lettuce idea is a good idea too but if your not careful with tht you may cause some nasty shit inside your jars....may need to watch that more close, may cause mold if you forget lettuce in jar!


----------



## Nizza (Aug 2, 2012)

paper towels work. anything lettuce or bread is bad because it helps mold develop. The best trick i know is take a tortilla and put it in there for 10-30 mins. repeat as needed


----------



## missnu (Aug 2, 2012)

doggyd said:


> Hey guys, how can I rehydrate my dry buds? I have been reading a lot and people use orange peels and other crap that takes original smells away from my bud! I was wondering can I use a fresh pot leaf and place it into my mason jar? If i am able to do this, how long am i able to leave the fresh leaf in jar without causing any mold? I honestly want to place one fresh pot leaf per mason jar! Please help and I will take all responses into consideration! +REP



The best way I have found is to add some moist pot to the jar that is too dry. It helps dry the new and soften the old.


----------



## missnu (Aug 2, 2012)

doggyd said:


> Hey guys, well i went ahead and placed two fresh fans leaves per mason jar and left it for a few hours......buds really came back from being dry to nice and moist to correct level. Everyones ideas sound great especially the one where you just breath into the jar but for right now the fresh leaf works wonders! Just make sure its a fresh leaf! The lettuce idea is a good idea too but if your not careful with tht you may cause some nasty shit inside your jars....may need to watch that more close, may cause mold if you forget lettuce in jar!


And lettuce does wilt a little too fast for this to be anything but a mess...
You were spot on with the fresh leaves...I do the same, but with fresh buds...
For example I take down the larger top parts of my plant first and hang them...when they are ready for jars I finish harvesting the little stuff and I put it all in a cardboard box...I then set the box just wherever and sometimes i forget and leave the box too long and the stuff gets too dry...but once I add it back to the stuff in the jars it all ends up great...because the stuff in the jar has re moistened after hanging so adding the super dry bits helps the whole process along I think...speaking of which I gotta go close a jar.


----------



## plasticwindow (Aug 2, 2012)

By far the best thing I've tried is a lettuce leaf. Not much! Just a pinch for an hour or two, then check things out. Best part - NO orange or lemon smell at all!!


----------



## Izoc666 (Aug 3, 2012)

doggyd said:


> Hey guys, well i went ahead and placed two fresh fans leaves per mason jar and left it for a few hours......buds really came back from being dry to nice and moist to correct level. Everyones ideas sound great especially the one where you just breath into the jar but for right now the fresh leaf works wonders! Just make sure its a fresh leaf! The lettuce idea is a good idea too but if your not careful with tht you may cause some nasty shit inside your jars....may need to watch that more close, may cause mold if you forget lettuce in jar!







Originally Posted by *riddleme*Ok the first of our 2 words is OXIDATION, I chose this word because as an electronics tech I am well aware of how oxidation causes things to decay, it is also what causes us to age and why anti-oxidents are important to human health.

knowing this I have always breathed into my curing jars once the buds get close to where I want them (I have mentioned in other threads on this site that I do this and others have chimed in that they do it as well) the reason I do this is twofold I am displacing the O2 in the jar with CO2 (slowing the oxidation process) and injecting minor/slight moisture which keeps the buds fresh. I have done this for years and even found that it improves the taste and potency of swag (it was part of what I did to improve my friends bad crop) After doing this research I have opened the door for so many new experiments, damn I'm gonna be busy LOL

Anyway the reason I seperated these post is because what I about to share is not truely related to the actual harvesting of plants but rather in the growth. Every link I am about to share came up when I googled "oxidation in plants" and it turns out that most of the internal growth processes involve oxidation. I am sharing these links because the info is pretty good though some of them are pretty heavily scientific, others break it down in more easily understood way, (together they give a whole picture) and I would say if you are trying to better understand a few things about growth processes then these will be good starter links to follow, here they are,,,,,,

this first one explains the oxidation/reduction process for those that don't know
http://www.scienceclarified.com/Oi-P...-Reaction.html

very in depth explanation of oxidation process in plants (pdf)
http://www.biochemj.org/bj/017/0515/0170515.pdf

oxidation of fatty acids in plants
http://www.uky.edu/~dhild/biochem/21/lect21.html

Glycolysis, energy releasing pathways
http://www.uic.edu/classes/bios/bios...4am/lect12.htm

very good explanation of plant hormones (read this one for sure)
http://www.plant-hormones.info/auxins.htm

flavanoids and oxidation (there is a pdf link at the bottom)
http://www.tesisenxarxa.net/TDX-0115.../index_an.html

ditty on photosynthesis
http://www.whatislife.com/reader2/Me.../photosyn.html

photosynthesis & resporation
http://waynesword.palomar.edu/photsyn1.htm

metabolism
http://www.cliffsnotes.com/study_gui...eId-23692.html

book preview 
http://books.google.com/books?id=chW...plants&f=false

oxidation in soil (book preview)
http://books.google.com/books?id=bwz...plants&f=false

explanation of sugars
http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu...nic/sugar.html

another explanation of oxidation in the photosynthesis process
http://www.ehow.com/about_6469086_re...ynthesis_.html


All good useful info that can help us better understand what our plants are doing.

that was written by Riddlem3 and i did exprimented with breathe into jar to restart moisture process, its most effecitive for sure and no such as mold since you burp it to feel the bud if its getting moisture back etc. Please research the link and educate yourself, growers. 

Happy gardening and peace.


----------

